
Ask HN: Where are the compelling examples of Big-Data Analytics? - Cu-chulainn
Big-Data Analytics seem to be the buzzwords du jour. However, when someone mentions Big-Data Analytics and I try to dig deeper by asking &quot;what data and to what end?&quot; they usually don&#x27;t have a clue. So I&#x27;d welcome pointers to some compelling examples of what has been achieved.
======
blahi
Google should be a compelling enough example for you, I hope.

